# Plumbing permit isometric drawing



## hyperbruce (Aug 20, 2008)

I am going to build a new home in New Mexico. To obtain a homeowner plumbing permit I need to:
1. Pay several fees
2. Pass a plumbing code quiz.
3. Make a isometric drawing of vent / drain system.

There is not much information on the www for this subject.
It would help if the were a list of all T's, y's and elbows or a standard stack isometric drawing to get started.
I built a house in the 60's in Minnesota and 2 neighbors were master plumbers. I was sent to the basement with a shovel to dig from under the footing to the main stack. Work they said I was qualified for. We were using cast iron back then and a lot of special tools were required.

A one story 2 full bath home does not sound like rocket science to me. 

I do not think New Mexico will split the work between rough in and finish plumbing.

Thank you all


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 21, 2008)

There are a couple of options. The local library is free, and they have books on plumbing usually pretty good old ones for pictures.
Another source is http://www.plumbing-basics.com/layout/roughing-in.htm

Good luck.


----------



## majakdragon (Aug 21, 2008)

I have added a site that contains a basic iso for plumbing. What you need to be careful with is sizing of the drain lines (fixture units). Good luck with your project.

http://www.hometips.com/hyhw/plumbing/74drain.html


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 21, 2008)

Welcome HyperBurce:
The code people want to know if you know anything about plumbing and if you can show them how you will run the pipes; both DWV and water supply.
There is no short course that will get you past the code guys. I agree with Inspector D, you need to go to the library and spend some time with several books. It would be easy for me to draw the isometric for you, but it wouldn't help you answer their questions. I would be happy to help with answers if you have the questions.
Glenn


----------

